# Installed Mosconi 6to8: questions



## jrhaze (Aug 30, 2009)

I have been searching the web and reading Mosconi's website/documentation and I can't seem to figure this out.

I have the DSP installed and working (sound is great, no audible hiss even though I'm using factory stereo).

I started setting things up last night (logged in to the Mosconi via the bluetooth module) and everything seemed ok for a couple of hours. But then it out of nowhere claimed I had set up a PIN and it requires to before I can do anything else. I did not set up a PIN as far as I know and was using it fine up to that point. What can I do to get around this?

Second, when I turn the volume up the sound cuts out briefly if it gets loud enough. This is only brief and then it comes back on but if it's really cranked it does it repeatedly. I don't think it's the amps because the speakers are on different amps and everything cuts out in unison.

Any ideas on either of those??

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It cuts out because it's clipping. Dunno on the PIN


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

jrhaze said:


> I have been searching the web and reading Mosconi's website/documentation and I can't seem to figure this out.
> 
> I have the DSP installed and working (sound is great, no audible hiss even though I'm using factory stereo).
> 
> ...


Input voltage is over the threshold. Adjust the input gains down a couple of dB on the input side of the physical processor (not software related, hardware).

As for the pin, this is a software default for the new software with some of the old units, try 1234, and disable the password so it won't happen again.


----------



## jrhaze (Aug 30, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> It cuts out because it's clipping. Dunno on the PIN


I figured as much but the input levels are turned all the way down...


----------



## jrhaze (Aug 30, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> Input voltage is over the threshold. Adjust the input gains down a couple of dB on the input side of the physical processor (not software related, hardware).
> 
> As for the pin, this is a software default for the new software with some of the old units, try 1234, and disable the password so it won't happen again.



1234 didn't work (I did try that at first because it was the bluetooth pairing key as well)...

So am I hooped now? How frustrating!

Thanks for the quick relies already!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

jrhaze said:


> 1234 didn't work (I did try that at first because it was the bluetooth pairing key as well)...
> 
> So am I hooped now? How frustrating!
> 
> Thanks for the quick relies already!


2468 or 0000


----------



## jrhaze (Aug 30, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> 2468 or 0000



Nailed it.

2468 got me going.

Thanks!!


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm having the same cutting out problem as well. The Amp gain is set all the way down (Zed Leviathan 3), and the head unit doesn't clip at the volume level (measured with a scope and a test tone)


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nanohead said:


> I'm having the same cutting out problem as well. The Amp gain is set all the way down (Zed Leviathan 3), and the head unit doesn't clip at the volume level (measured with a scope and a test tone)


Same solution, turn down the gain on the input side of the Mosconi processor. It's not that it's a clipped signal, it's that you are putting in a higher voltage than the 6to8 will allow without a slight attenuation. Just turn own the gain knob on the side of the processor.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome! Will do. But now its doing something else that's weird. It stopped saving Time Correction settings. It also stopped calculating delays based on distance. It worked great up until today, but now it just stopped working.

If I put a distance in, it will register in the field, but it I change screens to set something else up, it disappears when I come back. Puzzling


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Not exactly sure the issue here but I did recently learn something I hadn't considered before and puzzled me. When you save the work to a computer, I always thought it saved everything but it turns out it only saves the preset being worked on at that time. I mean if you were working on preset A and hit save, any of the work on B,C or D will not be saved. The info will stay in the main processor to be called upon but it will only save one preset at a time apparently. Is this what your problem is being caused by possibly?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nanohead said:


> Awesome! Will do. But now its doing something else that's weird. It stopped saving Time Correction settings. It also stopped calculating delays based on distance. It worked great up until today, but now it just stopped working.
> 
> If I put a distance in, it will register in the field, but it I change screens to set something else up, it disappears when I come back. Puzzling


You must use the sliders. You cannot just key in a distance. Using the slider will calculate all 3 fields at the same time.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> You must use the sliders. You cannot just key in a distance. Using the slider will calculate all 3 fields at the same time.


That's weird as I have just keyed in distance or ms before and it has auto-populated the other fields just fine and applied the ta properly.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

With the 6to8, I find pressing the TAB button after typing in a number to any field gives more predictable results.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks all. The software is definitely inconsistent. But as long as I can get it to work some way it'll be fine. It never really works the same way twice in a row in certain screens, while others are much more consistent. 

This time correction problem happened to me about month ago then it became normal again.The frequency graph doesn't work about 50% of the time either. Some times it goes the whole unit offline for no reason by itself too! 

The file saving issue is a new one to me. I haven't really noticed that one yet. 

I suspect there's 2 guys writing software and 1 testing part time (if that!). All in all I like it most of the time. But for what it cost I'd like to love it all of the time. 

I just bought a zapco dsp and am going to try out this weekend. The software is ugly but it looks simpler


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

I have the gains turned all the way down on the 6to8, and it still cuts out


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nanohead said:


> I have the gains turned all the way down on the 6to8, and it still cuts out


At what volume level is it cutting out, and what output voltage does your head unit have? Are you running low level or high level. And by all the way down, you mean it is at the -12dB attenuation level?? Full counter clockwise.

Also...which amp shuts down, or is it both amps in your setup that cut out at the same time.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

cobb2819 said:


> At what volume level is it cutting out, and what output voltage does your head unit have? Are you running low level or high level. And by all the way down, you mean it is at the -12dB attenuation level?? Full counter clockwise.
> 
> Also...which amp shuts down, or is it both amps in your setup that cut out at the same time.


Thanks!

Clarion NX603, which claims to have 4V out. I put a scope on the head unit, and I turned it to full volume (tops out at 31), and it didn't show any clipping. So I'm assuming its pretty clean out of the preamps up to full output level (maybe a dumb assumption on my part). It consistently cuts out at 23-25 (compared to 31 which is the highest the head unit shows). And the 6to8 is connected low level only, and only using inputs 1-2, and 3-4 (not using 5-6, which is unused)

And yes, nearly full counterclockwise (-12db). If -12db is at 7 oclock, then I'm maybe at 8 or so. And yes, BOTH amps cut out (amps are in my sig), so its definitely the 6to8, unless its the head unit thats cutting out. To be fair, I didn't put a scope on the high side of the amps yet (haven't had the time), and I may need to run the 6to8 completely down and raise the gains on the amps. I may be able to scope it out in a couple of days....

Thanks for helping


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nanohead said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Clarion NX603, which claims to have 4V out. I put a scope on the head unit, and I turned it to full volume (tops out at 31), and it didn't show any clipping. So I'm assuming its pretty clean out of the preamps up to full output level (maybe a dumb assumption on my part). It consistently cuts out at 23-25 (compared to 31 which is the highest the head unit shows). And the 6to8 is connected low level only, and only using inputs 1-2, and 3-4 (not using 5-6, which is unused)
> 
> ...


You have the input gains turned down on both 1/2 and 3/4?


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

cobb2819 said:


> You have the input gains turned down on both 1/2 and 3/4?


Yes, I'll check again (that way I get to smash my head again under the seat!)

Whats the 6to8s input voltage sensitivity? I looked at the literature, and didn't see anything


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking forward to installing my 2gauge wire and bat cap to find out if it is my 6to8 as well. It sounds oddly deadonballs familar (speakers cutting out n back in), but mine is only muting with two channels out of the 6to8/one amp. I've eleminated everything but a current issue or a faulty 6to8 (or at least two channels).


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

The 6to8 also has an attenuate button for each pair of inputs, right next to the gain knobs for switching between high and low volt inputs. If you are still experiencing periodic muting during very loud passages, press all three of these buttons in and turn the input gains fully counter-clockwise. That will prevent the 6to8's input from being overloaded by just about anything you can throw at it.

If that fixes your problem, gradually raise the gain knobs until the problem starts again, then back off slightly. Your system will be playing less loud than it was before, so you can use the gain knobs on your amplifiers to compensate.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

mikechec9 said:


> Looking forward to installing my 2gauge wire and bat cap to find out if it is my 6to8 as well. It sounds oddly deadonballs familar (speakers cutting out n back in), but mine is only muting with two channels out of the 6to8/one amp. I've eleminated everything but a current issue or a faulty 6to8 (or at least two channels).


Mine is doing something new, where the front left channel (actually 1 input, but on 2 separate amps/outputs) is much lower volume. As of yesterday, the entire rear is no longer playing at all. I do run 2 gauge wire, as well as have a live voltmeter on the circuit and I have plenty of voltage at least.

I'm down to a 6to1 now. I have only the front right channel working correctly. Going to do some more process of elimination stuff this morning to make sure I didn't do anything stupid, but the fabled Mosconi 6to8 may have died a premature death.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. I'm really sorry to hear that, as I run a 4to6 and have had no problems with it. Is till follow everything dealing with the 6to8 as I also run a Bluetooth dongle and the RTC with mine. Will be following this closely on the lookout for anything that might present itself in my system.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

Gonna spend the morning removing and replacing things till I find the offending part. Its either the 6to8, or the head unit. I doubt its the head unit, but actually I kind of hope it is, as its brand new and I can exchange it if need be.

I've so far replaced RCA interconnects, amps, etc, and I'm still missing 2.5 channels.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nanohead said:


> Gonna spend the morning removing and replacing things till I find the offending part. Its either the 6to8, or the head unit. I doubt its the head unit, but actually I kind of hope it is, as its brand new and I can exchange it if need be.
> 
> I've so far replaced RCA interconnects, amps, etc, and I'm still missing 2.5 channels.


Use the reset remote control level button in the 6to8 software.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

cobb2819 said:


> Use the reset remote control level button in the 6to8 software.


OK. I was able to get things working somewhat again, I'm using 1-2 and 5-6 inputs now, bypassing 3-4, which seemed to die. 

I also have the gains COMPLETELY down to -12db now. I'm going to scope the amp signal and try to raise my gains there to get the volume back up (volume is low now since I lowered the 6to8 gains). Something is definitely goofy

If I hit the "reset remote control level" button, will it reset the entire unit? Is there a way to completely wipe the unit and return it to a baseline config?

Thanks for sticking with me


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nanohead said:


> OK. I was able to get things working somewhat again, I'm using 1-2 and 5-6 inputs now, bypassing 3-4, which seemed to die.
> 
> I also have the gains COMPLETELY down to -12db now. I'm going to scope the amp signal and try to raise my gains there to get the volume back up (volume is low now since I lowered the 6to8 gains). Something is definitely goofy
> 
> ...


No, it's not a reset to factory, although that wouldn't be a bad idea, it's just a "recalibrate" so to speak. Make sure to press pause on your head unit first, then press the reset remote control level, and see if your non working or quiet channels come back. 

Also, what firmware version is on your 6to8? it will be listed in the lower corner of the software next to connected : com ##.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

I believe FW V 1.4 (not in the car right now). 

It would be a good idea to have the ability to clear all metadata (both user, as well as device generated) and return to a base state. The unit should then repopulate all data with preset base values that will always work. Many solid state devices (small, and large) have this capability so it can be rebaselined if something gets corrupted.

I suspect that if 1 or more channels comes offline, its because the metadata that describes it to the DSP channel controllers has become corrupted in some way


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nanohead said:


> I believe FW V 1.4 (not in the car right now).
> 
> It would be a good idea to have the ability to clear all metadata (both user, as well as device generated) and return to a base state. The unit should then repopulate all data with preset base values that will always work. Many solid state devices (small, and large) have this capability so it can be rebaselined if something gets corrupted.
> 
> I suspect that if 1 or more channels comes offline, its because the metadata that describes it to the DSP channel controllers has become corrupted in some way


When pairing the software to the DSP, if you just open the software, and click Copy Data to DSP, it will override all data on the DSP back to factory defaults.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

That makes sense actually. I wonder if it overwrites the system generated data as well...

BTW, with the DSP gains all the way down, it no longer cuts out. The head unit (Clarion NX603) is in fact clean all the way up. I scoped it and was surprised, but its clean all the way up. I'm gonna scope the Amp gains now to try and recover the volume I gave up in the DSP.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nanohead said:


> That makes sense actually. I wonder if it overwrites the system generated data as well...
> 
> BTW, with the DSP gains all the way down, it no longer cuts out. The head unit (Clarion NX603) is in fact clean all the way up. I scoped it and was surprised, but its clean all the way up. I'm gonna scope the Amp gains now to try and recover the volume I gave up in the DSP.


It doesn't really matter if it is clean, It matters what the voltage is, and for some reason your head unit is peaking over the threshold allowed by the input of the 6to8. Luckily dropping the gain down has eliminated the auto-mute, and not we can begin setting up the unit.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

cobb2819 said:


> It doesn't really matter if it is clean, It matters what the voltage is, and for some reason your head unit is peaking over the threshold allowed by the input of the 6to8. Luckily dropping the gain down has eliminated the auto-mute, and not we can begin setting up the unit.


Yeah, that's what I meant, I'm an engineer, I should speak like one 

It just did another totally bizarre thing. I shut off the car, but the 6to8 kept itself on, which kept all the other amps on as well, even though the head unit was off. The Rem wire was getting voltage THROUGH the DSP (If I unplugged the power connector from the DSP the amps shut off) I had to do an ignition reset and unplug/plug the power into the DSP and it seems to be fixed

I scoped the gains on the ZED Leviathan, and re connected it to the DSP. I just have to scope the PPI next, then start to equalize.

The crossovers are already set in the DSP, seems to be working correctly. Definitely had some challenges with the Time Correction, as the data wouldn't stay set. I did what you suggested and used the sliders, which did work in most cases, but some channels reset themselves on their own back to zero.

I think my unit is haunted


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nanohead said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant, I'm an engineer, I should speak like one
> 
> It just did another totally bizarre thing. I shut off the car, but the 6to8 kept itself on, which kept all the other amps on as well, even though the head unit was off. The Rem wire was getting voltage THROUGH the DSP (If I unplugged the power connector from the DSP the amps shut off) I had to do an ignition reset and unplug/plug the power into the DSP and it seems to be fixed
> 
> ...


No so much haunted, just needs to be reset.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, its still cutting out. Gains are all the way down (-12db), and its doing tons of strange things. Switching itself on and off, popping and snapping. Will probably call in for tech support tomorrow. I can probably help diagnose it, but I think its having a bad day (or days!)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

Nanohead,

Did you ever figure out what the problem was? I just bought a 6to8v8 and I am having the exact same issue. The gains all the way down and it still clips. I pressed the input sensibility button to set it to high and it still clips.

Not sure how to proceed now, any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## power1k (Mar 14, 2018)

Hope that this makes it in this old thread...I am having this same problem and I am wondering what the overall solution was. My unit is brand new.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I would recommend reading the interactive owners manual first to understand the processor itself. If you cannot figure out the issue, I would reach out to the shop from which you purchased your processor.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-discussion/100887-mosconi-dsp-6to8-pics.html


----------

